# Transport von Steckruten



## Semmelmehl (3. April 2016)

Moin,

ich habe mir jetzt mal neue Ruten zugelegt für's Feedern (3-teilig).

Die ersten Versuche waren soweit auch erfolgreich, nur hat sich die Sache als recht sperrig erwiesen.
Grundsätzlich steckten die Ruten in einem 3-teiligen Futteral, was den Transport angenehm machte ... nur funktioniert das ja nicht, wenn ich eine Montage an der Rute habe, oder?

Wie transportiert ihr denn die Ruten, wenn ihr eine Montage dran habt?
Gibt es da spezielle Futterale oder sowas, denn ich will ja nicht jedes Mal die Montage zerlegen?

Aktuell habe ich oben und unten mal Schnur (Schnürsenkel) drumgebunden, dass die Sache halbwegs handelbar wird.

Gebt mir bitte mal Impulse, wie ich den Transport der Ruten gestalten kann (die Teile lose in die Tasche schmeißen gehört nicht dazu ;-)).

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. April 2016)

*AW: Transport von Steckruten*

Wenn ich denn mal montiert transportiere:

Rutenbänder bzw. "Rutenmützen" plus Super-Safe-Futteral von Sportex.

Schwere Bleie / Kukös / etc. transportiere ich dann aber immer demontiert und separat --> hab keinen Bock, dass sich so ein Teil unterwegs irgendwie lockert (z. B. durch Vibration, Schlagloch-Hüpfer etc.), mir dann im Futteral auf den Blank knallt und diesen beschädigt.

Bevor ich son Ding dann umwickle oder sonstwie sichere, kommt es erst gar nicht mit rein ins Futteral --> am Wasser einfach rein in den Karabiner und hat.

Falls montagemäßig nicht möglich (z. B. weil nix mit Karabiner etc.), wird eben am Wasser komplett angehalftert. Das kostet dann zwar etwas Zeit, aber mein Kram bleibt heil.

Geht je nach persönlichem Geschmack natürlich auch anders bzw. ganz vormontiert (ich geh da halt lieber komplett auf Nummer Sicher, das isses mir wert).

Aber dann sollten Blei / Futterkorb / Schwer-Kukö halt schon irgendwie sinnvoll gesichert sein, um Blankschäden zu vermeiden.


----------



## Fördefischer (3. April 2016)

*AW: Transport von Steckruten*

Ich montiere vor jedem Angeln neu... empfinde ich als weitaus stressfreier als dieses Getüddel und Verhaken im Futteral etc. 
Ausserdem fühle ich mich einfach besser wenn die Montage einen frischen Knoten hat und ich die ersten Meter Schnur geprüft habe.
Nach dem Angeln wird alles fix abgeschnitten, Ruten und Rollen ins jeweilige Futteral und die Montagen in den Eimer... zuhause wirds eh kurz gespült und wieder vernünftig wegsortiert.


----------



## Semmelmehl (3. April 2016)

*AW: Transport von Steckruten*

Ok, Körbe per Karabiner aushängen ist kein Problem ... auch das Vorfach aushängen stellt kein Problem dar ... mache ich auch.

Nur knoten möchte ich nicht erst jedes Mal und schon gar nicht die Rolle und Rute zerlegen.


----------



## bombe20 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Transport von Steckruten*

die kammern der mitgelieferten stofffutterale meiner zweiteiligen spinnruten habe ich aufgetrennt, so dass ein langer sack entsteht. eine der äußeren nähte am oberen ende des sackes habe ich soweit aufgetrenn, dass die rolle herausschauen kann, weil die für gewöhnlich nicht mit in den sack passt. mit den bändchen werden sie dann verschnürt. so liegen die ruten nebeneinander in einem gepolsterten futteral.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. April 2016)

*AW: Transport von Steckruten*

Ich nehme Rutenbänder und gut ist.
Gibt kein tüddel ,auch nicht wenn mehrere Ruten nebeneinander in einer Kammer sind .
Klappt auch mit Matchruten .
Wenn es dann mal sein muss unbedingt vorher montiert zu haben.|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2016)

*AW: Transport von Steckruten*



Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Wie transportiert ihr denn die Ruten, wenn ihr eine Montage dran habt?
> Gibt es da spezielle Futterale oder sowas, denn ich will ja nicht jedes Mal die Montage zerlegen?


Genau solche Transporttaschen oder Transportkoffer mit Ausbeulung für die Rollen gibt es reichlich, ab 1 Rute bis 6 Ruten in Doppeltaschen.


----------



## thanatos (15. April 2016)

*AW: Transport von Steckruten*



Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Ok, Körbe per Karabiner aushängen ist kein Problem ... auch das Vorfach aushängen stellt kein Problem dar ... mache ich auch.
> 
> Nur knoten möchte ich nicht erst jedes Mal und schon gar nicht die Rolle und Rute zerlegen.



#d was hast denn für ein Problem ??? es ist doch nur ein
 Knoten und du hast nicht das Risiko eines "Transportschadens " an der Schnur.


----------



## oberfranke (15. April 2016)

*AW: Transport von Steckruten*

Ich nehme zum fixieren die Gummibänder von so nen Gartenpavillon. 
Als Rutentasche nehme ich seit gut 30 Jahren die Futterale von Wychwood.
Vorfach hänge ich aus der Rest bleibt meistens dran, kein Problem mit Knotenbinden , eher "Bequemlichkeit."


----------



## Andal (15. April 2016)

*AW: Transport von Steckruten*

Beim montierten Transport von Feederruten sehe ich eher die Spitzen, als die Schnur in Gefahr.


----------



## Semmelmehl (15. April 2016)

*AW: Transport von Steckruten*

Ich habe mir jetzt Transportbänder mit Taschen bestellt ... besteht jeweils aus 2 Stück, ein Teil für die Spitze, ein Teil für den Griff ... funktioniert super.

Mein Problem mit dem Knoten ist, dass ich ggf. 2 Jungfischer dabei habe (12 Jahr alt) ... da muss es am Wasser etwas schneller gehen und so handhabbar sein, dass die beiden "selbst" zurechtkommen.
Um eine saubere Montage zu knoten fehlt ihnen aber noch ein wenig die Übung ... aber wir arbeiten dran.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. April 2016)

*AW: Transport von Steckruten*

Wird bei mir auch alles demontiert transportiert.

Die 5 min.Mehraufwand,machens dann bei Stundenlanger Angelei auch nicht mehr zum Zeitdrama.

Hab mir eh angewöhnt, die Rutenteile von Feederruten vor dem Einschub ins Futteral feucht abzuwischen.Rolle wird auch kurz gefeudelt und wandert ins Case..alles sauber,alles tutti.


----------

